
From Rust to Svelte, what tech stack will I use - HugoDaniel
https://hugodaniel.pt/posts/browser-tech-stack-2020/
======
nikivi
I'd replace Parcel with
[https://github.com/evanw/esbuild](https://github.com/evanw/esbuild)

~~~
HugoDaniel
didn't knew about this one... let me check it and get back to you soon :)

thank you for this

